# Foraged Favorites



## benjysirois (May 16, 2014)

So I just came back from a little hike and was able to forage three of my spring favorites: fiddleheads, chives and wild leek. Back in the kitchen cooking 'em up right now. Sautéed with some butter and they're delectable. 

Made me wonder what your favorite seasonal forages are and what recipes you use for them?


----------



## Kim Chee (May 16, 2014)

That is pretty awesome you go looking for edibles.


Best I can do is when a train sides out near some grapes or peaches, but I guess that isn't what you're talking about.

I've made wine with wild blackberries, add a little water, sugar, yeast, citric acid, some patience and you'll be drinking in a few weeks.


----------



## wizehop (May 17, 2014)

Chives and leeks are the shit..I don't fucking get the fiddle heads thing..tastes like fucking grass too me, which I'll admit as a child I loved to eat and spit green; but these days when I hear everyone going on about them I think to myself that they are indeed fucked in the mouth.
But berries are the shit, mostly wild raspberries, and black berries. they grow so nicely along train tracks you almost think god put them there for us to enjoy. Blueberries are cool too, but so much work. Some times I like to forge Whiskey of all types, Enjoying some Jim Beam Black now...but that is found in human dwellings so not as cool.
My old man was into picking mushrooms, but I don't have the know how to risk it any time soon.


----------



## Tude (May 17, 2014)

chives and leeks yes - and yeah Wizehop - not crazy about fiddleheads - some people are crazy about them - I even see them in my high end grocery stores - but yeah - grassy kind of --- and I wanted them to taste more like asparagus. I don't get down much to the family's cabin now a days but there in PA I collected a lot (er I mean fought off the deer) for the wild asparagus. That was good stuff.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 2, 2014)

Be sure to cook the fiddleheads appropriately or risk shitting yourself:
http://dpic.org/faq/fiddleheads


----------



## Hylyx (Jun 3, 2014)

I love finding fennel when it's not right next to a highway or something, the green part is a great seasoning and you can cut and fry up the bulbs and it's fucking delicious in burritos or chili.
Miner's lettuce makes bomb salads. Pine tips in the spring are a yummy snack, too. 
Where do you forage for whiskey? I could go for some!


----------



## autumn (Jul 14, 2014)

Water vines run rampant in upstate New York. Crack one open with an axe or machete (they're very thick and hard) and it'll flow like a faucet for hours. If you stab a hole in it with a knife it will drip for days.


----------



## buffalobill (Aug 8, 2014)

Grapes from Napa river grill haha


----------

